# Hunter Eyes



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

What do I need for perfect Hunter eyes? Be brutally honest. I know I have Ptosis but my eye doctor said it wasn’t “strong enough” for surgery. Regardless tell me what I need for perfect eyes. Also how to fix my tear troughs?


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

germanlooks said:


>



Ya give me eyes like that


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (Apr 30, 2022)

You need genetics


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

TanZera said:


> You need genetics


Ik I tried roping but it broke so this is my next plan


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

You need to be reborn with good genetics, don't do surgery, you will destroy your eyes/vision.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

How would I 


attarde75 said:


> You need to be reborn with good genetics, don't do surgery, you will destroy your eyes/vision.


destroy vision? I’m not talking eye color I will do Yeux Clair’s I m talking how to give Hunter eyes


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

I rely on your MFers more than some lame surgeon give me the goods to become Sean o pry


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> How would I
> 
> destroy vision? I’m not talking eye color I will do Yeux Clair’s I m talking how to give Hunter eyes


For example, it's like if an African (big nose) wants to have the same nose as Chico, it's surgically impossible


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

Well can any surgeries atleast improve it?


attarde75 said:


> For example, it's like if an African (big nose) wants to have the same nose as Chico, it's surgically impossible


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Well can any surgeries atleast improve it?


Yes, but it's still dangerous (because it's an extremely sensitive area), do as you wish. But it is impossible to have a hunter, anyway the surgeon will tell you. (otherwise everyone puts in 10k€ and they are all international models.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> Yes, but it's still dangerous (because it's an extremely sensitive area), do as you wish. But it is impossible to have a hunter, anyway the surgeon will tell you. (otherwise everyone puts in 10k€ and they are all international models.


Hmm cantho is dangerous? I do scar easily will cantho give me a fucking keloid ?


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Hmm cantho is dangerous? I do scar easily will cantho give me a fucking keloid ?


idk


----------



## eren1 (Apr 30, 2022)

start ice hooding first of all + castor oil + dye your eyebrows and eyelashes black +start perma-squinting
infra implants + lateral elastic canthoplasty
good luck
u may not reach hunter eyes however just an improved eye area


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Apr 30, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Hmm cantho is dangerous? I do scar easily will cantho give me a fucking keloid ?


Cantho, lower eyelid retraction, etc. These procedures are generally safe.

Procedures that are risky are like OBO and whatnot. However don't expect to have hunter eyes from surgery, you can improve but you probably never will have the hunter eye shape that Meeks has for example

For you I recommend cantho, lower eyelid retraction & UEE fillers. Consider also infraorbital rim implants. It should improve your eye area by a bit.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 30, 2022)

You are born with them


----------



## Deleted member 19281 (Apr 30, 2022)

You have a good eye colour ngl


----------



## reputation (Apr 30, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> What do I need for perfect Hunter eyes? Be brutally honest. I know I have Ptosis but my eye doctor said it wasn’t “strong enough” for surgery. Regardless tell me what I need for perfect eyes. Also how to fix my tear troughs?


1. Sleep full nights 
2. Eye exercises like rapid blinking or brow lifting 
3. Icy water on your eyelids (overkill)


----------



## PeakMaleHeight (Apr 30, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> You are born with them
> View attachment 1658500
> View attachment 1658501


I recognized these two instantly. spent way to much time on this forum


----------



## CristianT (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> You need to be reborn with good genetics, don't do surgery, you will destroy your eyes/vision.


Lmao at this


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Lmao at this


?


----------



## CristianT (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> ?


You didnt get shit, so dont talk fam.

Its not dangerous at all if you go with implants which is what OP needs.


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

PeakMaleHeight said:


> I recognized these two instantly. spent way to much time on this forum


opry in left .? and in right ?


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

CristianT said:


> You didnt get shit, so dont talk fam.
> 
> Its not dangerous at all if you go with implants which is what OP needs.


the eye area is extremely sensitive and dangerous. I warn


----------



## PeakMaleHeight (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> opry in left .? and in right ?


Mr. Gay Alien himself


----------



## CristianT (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> the eye area is extremely sensitive and dangerous. I warn


i got infras with saddle and recovery was super fast. about 4-5 users from here they also got same thing.

Stop talking shit.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

eren1 said:


> start ice hooding first of all + castor oil + dye your eyebrows and eyelashes black +start perma-squinting
> infra implants + lateral elastic canthoplasty
> good luck
> u may not reach hunter eyes however just an improved eye area


Anyone that does all that?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> Cantho, lower eyelid retraction, etc. These procedures are generally safe.
> 
> Procedures that are risky are like OBO and whatnot. However don't expect to have hunter eyes from surgery, you can improve but you probably never will have the hunter eye shape that Meeks has for example
> 
> For you I recommend cantho, lower eyelid retraction & UEE fillers. Consider also infraorbital rim implants. It should improve your eye area by a bit.


Yes I wanted to get Taban almond eye stuff but he is expensive so hopefully there is a cheaper better option. Are UEE fillers similar to fillers in your face? If so then no I’m against fillers due to migration


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> You are born with them
> View attachment 1658500
> View attachment 1658501


Cmon man be nice. Those two are far better looking than me


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

I


reputation said:


> 1. Sleep full nights
> 2. Eye exercises like rapid blinking or brow lifting
> 3. Icy water on your eyelids (overkill)


 get bad sleep. I take cold showers. I’ll try rapid blinking.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

CristianT said:


> You didnt get shit, so dont talk fam.
> 
> Its not dangerous at all if you go with implants which is what OP needs.


What type I’m willing to do anything to look like You


----------



## eren1 (Apr 30, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Anyone that does all that?


I don’t know. That’s up to you to research


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

eren1 said:


> I don’t know. That’s up to you to research


I come to this site because half you people are borderline doctors. If I research I want know what to find so I post photo and ask experts to tell me so then I can take it to the doctor


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Apr 30, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Yes I wanted to get Taban almond eye stuff but he is expensive so hopefully there is a cheaper better option. Are UEE fillers similar to fillers in your face? If so then no I’m against fillers due to migration


UEE fillers and chin fillers have low chance of migration


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> UEE fillers and chin fillers have low chance of migration


Any other way to fix uee? Personally I was thinking cantho plasty and pexy as well as Infras, Sub Malar, and Eyelid retraction and ptosis repair


----------



## Ascendant (Apr 30, 2022)

hunter eyes are a result of multiple things, which are mainly- forward grown and projecting forehead, low set eyebrows, deep set eyeballs, good under eye support from orbital bones, positive or neutral hooding from brow bones on outer part of the eye, tall nasal bridge at eye level and some other smaller things such as above average PFL (horizontally long + vertically short eye), slightly positive or neutral canthal tilt etc.

Its not just 1-2 things, hence why it is the hardest to achieve.

Women have some options to fake the eye shape via makeup, eyeliner etc. but even that has its limits.


----------



## MrRubiks (Apr 30, 2022)

They lack infra and supraorbital support and they're not deep set enough. You would need orbital decompression (first), orbital rim augmentation, and eyebrow lowering.

*edit* Add in a possible brow augmentation.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> They lack infra and supraorbital support and they're not deep set enough. You would need orbital decompression (first), orbital rim augmentation, and eyebrow lowering.
> 
> *edit* Add in a possible brow augmentation.


How do they do orbital decomp? My eyes don’t look like graves do I still need? Also how orbital times is augmented with implant?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 30, 2022)

Ascendant said:


> hunter eyes are a result of multiple things, which are mainly- forward grown and projecting forehead, low set eyebrows, deep set eyeballs, good under eye support from orbital bones, positive or neutral hooding from brow bones on outer part of the eye, tall nasal bridge at eye level and some other smaller things such as above average PFL (horizontally long + vertically short eye), slightly positive or neutral canthal tilt etc.
> 
> Its not just 1-2 things, hence why it is the hardest to achieve.
> 
> Women have some options to fake the eye shape via makeup, eyeliner etc. but even that has its limits.


How I get with surgery?


----------



## MrRubiks (May 5, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> How I get with surgery?


It depends on your eyes. I don't have hunter eyes because of my large orbits and UUE, so I'm correcting it with orbital rim augmentation. The same solution may not work for you.


----------



## MrRubiks (May 5, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> How do they do orbital decomp? My eyes don’t look like graves do I still need? Also how orbital times is augmented with implant?


idk how orbital decompression is performed. And the augmentation is performed by creating customized rim implants (composed of PEEK) from a CT scan.


----------



## MrRubiks (May 5, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> It depends on your eyes. I don't have hunter eyes because of my large orbits and UUE, so I'm correcting it with orbital rim augmentation. The same solution may not work for you.


My bad. I haven't been on in a bit and totally spaced on the context here. I see you've already provided pictures.


----------



## Titbot (May 5, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Lmao at this


Look what happened to me


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 5, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Look what happened to me


What happened to you?


----------



## Titbot (May 5, 2022)

Nothing I’m just joking 


poopmaster22 said:


> What happened to you?


i


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 5, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Nothing I’m just joking
> 
> i


Who you got to


----------



## Erik-Jón (May 17, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> You are born with them
> View attachment 1658500
> View attachment 1658501


Yes I looked retarded when I was a kid


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 31, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Yes I looked retarded when I was a kid


MOGGER TODDLER


----------



## Pagnonisavemyeyes (Oct 6, 2022)

CristianT said:


> i got infras with saddle and recovery was super fast. about 4-5 users from here they also got same thing.
> 
> Stop talking shit.


How do they look now?


----------

